# Painting over patchy paint/plaster



## melaniec (May 5, 2013)

Hiya, am doing first round of diy, have stripped wallpaper off and result is as attached photo - some paint underneath has come away with the paper leaving a patchy wall where plaster showing through.The remaining paint wont come off. Need to paint this wall without it showing through. All ideas welcomed except cant afford to plaster!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Read this thread a couple down from yours- might answer you q's.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/removing-wallpaper-then-painting-question-176602/


----------



## melaniec (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, So i use gardz? On just the bare plaster area or the whole wall as the remaining white paint will not come off , have scraped and sanded to no avail. Am worried about patches showing through final painting. .


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Using Gardz will be a little like hitting reset- it will seal the surface and give you a new starting point. It is a real problem solver. But it is clear- so it won't be easy to see what might need skimming.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Using Gardz will be a little like hitting reset- it will seal the surface and give you a new starting point. It is a real problem solver. But it is clear- so it won't be easy to see what might need skimming. 
It is not the bare plaster that is showing through, but an earlier coat of paint.
If it were me, I'd give the walls a light skim after the gardz. But that is not so easy for a first time DIY. But it probably is what it needs.
Then sand smooth, reprime with a pigmented primer, and finish.


----------

